# Registar um dominio meteo



## ijv (17 Mai 2011 às 10:04)

Bem eu ja tenho a minha EM, o sit concluido, neste momento estou a usar um alojamento gratuito. Queria a vossa ajuda para resgitar o meu sit num dominio .com que seja bom rápido e barato  .
O que estou a usar neste momento é *Este*
só que esta sempre a ir abaixo, principalmente a fazer upload do cumulus para o servidor.
Desde Ja agradeço a todos.


----------



## fablept (17 Mai 2011 às 17:38)

O alojamento que estou a usar é www.000webhost.com, é gratuito, um pouco lento e talvez falha 2/3 vezes por mês (mas é gratuito sem publicidade). Tenho um forum, um subdominio para fazer upload do Cumulus e outro sub-dominio para tralha minha na mesma conta..mas é muito raro haver falhas de upload do Cumulus para o site.

Se quiseres podes fazer uns testes ao ping do meu site (está na assinatura o endereço), vais ver que são um pouco altos lol

Gratuito com 100GB de tráfego, sem publicidade, com backups acho que é dificil arranjar melhor 

 O dominio comprei na name.com (.info por 4$).


----------



## ijv (17 Mai 2011 às 19:18)

Ja estive a ver e parece muito mais rapido que este que tenho so em pouco tempo como podem ver na imagem os erros que ja deu
Isto enquanto eu escrvi aqui no fofum








[/URL]  http://imageshack.us[/IMG]


----------



## ijv (17 Mai 2011 às 20:44)

Ja registei no site acima mencionado, parece que os scritps nao funcionam. pois a pagina nao se actualiza sosinhahttp://meteocasas.comeze.com/


----------



## fablept (18 Mai 2011 às 15:13)

Boas..

Qual é a versão PHP que usas? O 000webhost só suporta até a versão 5.2.13 (mas irá haver um update para a última versão dentro das próximas semanas).

Testa primeiro apenas com a página criada pelo Cumulus 
Eu fiz assim:
-Criei um subdominio, "Cumulus" no painel de controlo do 000webhost (Subdomains)

-Vais ao Cumulus e configuras para o teu site.

-Em _root /public_html_ - > criei um ficheiro index.html, para reencaminhar para o Cumulus, com o código

```
<meta HTTP-EQUIV="REFRESH" content="0; url=http://cumulus.auriolws.info/">
```


----------



## ijv (18 Mai 2011 às 17:03)

Com a pagina criada pelo cumulus funciona e mutio bem bem, quero é quie funcione com o sit que ja tenho este  aqui,


----------



## fablept (18 Mai 2011 às 19:01)

Tive a testar e tambem não consigo por o Cumulus a actualizar os ficheiros no servidor..

A pagina este ficheiro para ler os dados, mas estes não mudam..
http://teste.auriolws.info/CUtags.php?sce=view


----------



## ijv (18 Mai 2011 às 20:01)

Estive a ver e acho qeu vou optar por este aqui, Agora estou com uma duvida, se escolho a versão Windows ou linux


----------

